# Some right lowlifes about.



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Just been reading Evening post online and saw this article.*
*They have been done twice now have pinched the spider. *
*I hope they find the poor spiddy soon as its very cold and i doubt if it will survive long. (i have 2 females myself.) *
*Here is the link. *

Appeal for return of stolen tarantula | Bristol News | This Is Bristol


*I just hope Karma comes around and bite them on the butts hard. *
*Some right sick B.*****d`s around. :devil:*
*If any-one knows owt for this spiddy and whats happened to this family. I hope they inform police. *


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thieving b:censor:s! Its bad enough being burgled but taking a loved pet too is disgusting! Been burgled once myself but thankfully none of my animals were touched. Hope these idiots get what they deserve, people like that make me sick!


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Doesnt surprise me tbh. Chile roses are going to be cited later this year i believe which means imports are going to stop and the prices are going to go sky high (which is what happened with Brachypelma smithis). Also its very hard to tell 1 spider from another so makes a perfect animal to steal for quick money and on top of that the housing will be worth something so a quick £30 at least. Also if its female it could be used for breeding and with the prices increasing later in the year could mean 200+ slings so extra money. Sad i know but i doubt they will see it again.


----------



## itubagus (Sep 2, 2007)

That is disgusting, there are some really vile people about. Fingers crossed for 'Arry, but I'm sorry to say I reckon her days are numbered. So sad.


----------



## NXSmiggy (Oct 29, 2008)

dunno whats worse, the scum sucking arse wipes who stole the t after breaking in twice , or the maggots flaming them i the comments. i belive those kind of people should be shot.

hope 'Arry is returned soon


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*re low lifes.*



NXSmiggy said:


> dunno whats worse, the scum sucking arse wipes who stole the t after breaking in twice , or the maggots flaming them i the comments. i belive those kind of people should be shot.
> 
> hope 'Arry is returned soon


 
*I know what you mean. In same paper, a Bristol mum won a million on the lottery, while some gave her best wishes, others were downright nasty etc. Bit like this forum at times, when some-one posts something thats either good or bad, you get "SOME" who likes to jump on the bandwagon and join the baying crowd if you like. *
*We have all different opinions and "Some" wont agree etc. but that still dont give them `Carte Blanche to be down right nasty and spiteful. *


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

selina20 said:


> Doesnt surprise me tbh. Chile roses are going to be cited later this year i believe which means imports are going to stop and the prices are going to go sky high (which is what happened with Brachypelma smithis). Also its very hard to tell 1 spider from another so makes a perfect animal to steal for quick money and on top of that the housing will be worth something so a quick £30 at least. Also if its female it could be used for breeding and with the prices increasing later in the year could mean 200+ slings so extra money. Sad i know but i doubt they will see it again.


No need to import anyway - they are c.b. in bred in huge numbers. Can't see the price of these increasing at all as they are such a dull looking species.

At least this species can survive low temperatures.


----------



## Juggernaut (Aug 10, 2008)

NXSmiggy said:


> dunno whats worse, the scum sucking arse wipes who stole the t after breaking in twice , or the maggots flaming them i the comments. i belive those kind of people should be shot.
> 
> hope 'Arry is returned soon


i saw those comments, what a bunch of ill-educated prats!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

I live fairly local to there, and used to work just round the corner, and if I am honest, most of the people living in that area are :censor:.

It has one of the biggest crime rates in Bristol, along with Hartcliffe and Knowle.

The comments made are typical of the morons that live there.

Obviously I am not suggesting that everyone in that area are :censor: as I have quite a few friends who have the misfortune to live there arnd have to put up with the ones that are :censor:.

It reminds me of a trip to a local aquatics place that sells reptiles, there were three guys in there trying to lift the glass out of the viv containing the T's, there were a couple of Scorpions in there as well.
The guy working in there at the time was only a young kiddie and he asked them to stop but they laughed at him, it was clear he was scared of them.

So rather than ignore it, as a lot of people would do, I asked these guys if they had any idea what they were going to do with the T's if they managed to get them out and if they knew where to go if they were bitten by one of them.

They got a bit arsey with me, so I told them I was calling the police and even if they ran the CCTV evidence would be enough.

They wandered out of the place threatening to find out where I lived etc. 

Some people in this world shouldn't be allowed out.


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

ugh, I hate people :censor:

That poor family.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

It is quite low to burgle someones house, but to steal a pet as well is even lower. I doubt they'll ever see it again as it will already be moved on, but it will make them quick money so thats why they've stole it. Then again you would think that after being burgled once they would at least improve their security...


----------



## milly (Dec 25, 2007)

bradhollands999 said:


> Then again you would think that after being burgled once they would at least improve their security...


you would like so lol


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

sick f**ks i hope karma comes round and kicks the sh!t out of whoever did this :censor:
i left a msg for those idiots on there


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*re lowlifes*



bradhollands999 said:


> It is quite low to burgle someones house, but to steal a pet as well is even lower. I doubt they'll ever see it again as it will already be moved on, but it will make them quick money so thats why they've stole it. Then again you would think that after being burgled once they would at least improve their security...


 
*If they want to get in they will, no matter what. (unless you have 24 hour armed guard around your place.)*
*Council are not that fast in making a place thats been done safe, i know as some-one tried to get inot my place, lucky the window lock held, but it took 2 weeks for the council to replace the whole window frame. Yes window frame, the lowlifes used such force that the 1 window could not be repaired. I have a house alarm , that didnt stop them. It took the council another 2 months to put sash blocks on my windows etc. This couple was watched, and while away the lowlifes probably watched when it was quiet and then struck again. *
*Its a known fact, that if you have been done, you are most likely to be done again. When i called the police, both them and S.O.C.O. told me i was being watched. Unnerving to know that i am being watched. It took me a year to have a security grill put in my bedroom window, (weakest spot cant see who is hiding around the corner.) and that was out of my own pocket, just to feel safe. And like the wife , i am to reg disabled and to know you are being watched etc, makes you feel more vunerable. They probably did their best to make home secure, but as i said you can only do so much and wait for what the Council comes up with. *


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

athy59 said:


> *If they want to get in they will, no matter what. (unless you have 24 hour armed guard around your place.)*
> *Council are not that fast in making a place thats been done safe, i know as some-one tried to get inot my place, lucky the window lock held, but it took 2 weeks for the council to replace the whole window frame. Yes window frame, the lowlifes used such force that the 1 window could not be repaired. I have a house alarm , that didnt stop them. It took the council another 2 months to put sash blocks on my windows etc. This couple was watched, and while away the lowlifes probably watched when it was quiet and then struck again. *
> *Its a known fact, that if you have been done, you are most likely to be done again. When i called the police, both them and S.O.C.O. told me i was being watched. Unnerving to know that i am being watched. It took me a year to have a security grill put in my bedroom window, (weakest spot cant see who is hiding around the corner.) and that was out of my own pocket, just to feel safe. And like the wife , i am to reg disabled and to know you are being watched etc, makes you feel more vunerable. They probably did their best to make home secure, but as i said you can only do so much and wait for what the Council comes up with. *



But its about taking precautions... You put a strong lock on your front and back door and its already harder for them. You make your windows more secure and add a burglar alarm to the mix and they aren't going to fancy it as much. You don't have to wait for the council either, you can always add your own security. Of course, if they really want to get in, NOTHING will stop them, but i doubt they're going to risk a stint in jail for a Tarantula and a few bits of jewelery when the house next door has no security.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

its horrible to hear these stories, im hanging onto karma right now as in the last week ive had a car accident where i was hit by someone who drove off and now im left with no car and need to buy a new one, my unce suddenly died and my first rescue corn has sadly passed away so im really hoping its my turn for good luck!


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*re lowlifes*



bradhollands999 said:


> But its about taking precautions... You put a strong lock on your front and back door and its already harder for them. You make your windows more secure and add a burglar alarm to the mix and they aren't going to fancy it as much. You don't have to wait for the council either, you can always add your own security. Of course, if they really want to get in, NOTHING will stop them, but i doubt they're going to risk a stint in jail for a Tarantula and a few bits of jewelery when the house next door has no security.


 
*I am in a semi house, next door is always in, she is eldery nowt wrong with hearing either. My house alarm was already installed when they tried to get in, i had locked my windows ( See Window Lock held.) If you are a drug addict (which we do have a few doors away.) Nothing will stop these B*****D`s getting in and stealing your stuff to get the next bloody fix. And in todays society, if people do see something funny going on, instead of helping they turn away. *
*They dont want to get involved through FEAR for themselves and their families. *


----------



## City_Scarlett (Jan 2, 2009)

athy59 said:


> *I know what you mean. In same paper, a Bristol mum won a million on the lottery, while some gave her best wishes, others were downright nasty etc. Bit like this forum at times, when some-one posts something thats either good or bad, you get "SOME" who likes to jump on the bandwagon and join the baying crowd if you like. *
> *We have all different opinions and "Some" wont agree etc. but that still dont give them `Carte Blanche to be down right nasty and spiteful. *


I know what you mean about the people that comment on the B.E.P, they just seem to put comments that they know will get other peoples backs up.


----------

